# Litchfield Sprint Series Snetterton



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

The final round in this series was held at Snetterton on the 100 circuit

Various types of the Iconic GTR took part and included some guest cars as well

I was invited to cover the media for this event by Iain Litchfield to try and boost the interest 

All these shots of you on track are available from me support your photographer for £15 per disc 
Please email me for details [email protected] 

Enjoy Steve


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

top pics as usual steve


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evogeof said:


> top pics as usual steve


Howdy Geof:wavey: 

Good subject though


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Would buy one but there's none of me :-(


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Would buy one but there's none of me :-(


Sorry Tommy have I missed you ?

Steve


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Howdy Geof:wavey:
> 
> Good subject though


alright steve hows it hanging


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evogeof said:


> alright steve hows it hanging


After Standing in the Rain at Snet .....................shrunk


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

2nd Sam not bad!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers JIm!

Yes very nice pics!

Are there any more??

None of Tommy and only one of Paul (purple R33)..

Was hoping for some sideways shots of my Grey 32 too 

Tommy did you get any of my launches or drifts round the hairpin?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

monkeynuts1 said:


> After Standing in the Rain at Snet .....................shrunk


hows the new cam and what did you get after??


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Sorry Tommy have I missed you ?
> 
> Steve


Yer black R32 with gold wheels


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Cheers JIm!
> 
> Yes very nice pics!
> 
> ...


Got both Sam from my bumper cam ;-)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Only a couple of Goose? Is there a link to your fb site or website with more pictures?


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Great Pics, link me to your FB Page


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

RRSS said:


> Great Pics, link me to your FB Page



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eat-My-Pixels/271187626414180?fref=ts


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Great pictures Steve! :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great shots Steve! Lots of action, particularly like the smokey lock ups.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

git-r said:


> Cheers JIm!
> 
> Yes very nice pics!
> 
> ...


Sorry Guys I took about 4000+ shots of the event and rushed a few out to gauge the Interest .

I covered all the other events with not many views  

I will add more tomorrow night 

But the disc's will only have your car on it and are £15 for an average of 50 shots 

Steve


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Great shots Steve! Lots of action, particularly like the smokey lock ups.


Cheers Barry I only added a couple of non GTR's on the page


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Sorry Guys I took about 4000+ shots of the event and rushed a few out to gauge the Interest .
> 
> I covered all the other events with not many views
> 
> ...


I'm not the best at navigating the forum  and of course only those taking part want pics of their cars, but with a view to more entries for next year is there any way of publicising the sprint across the forum? you have to be looking to find the build up, post event comments and pics imho


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking forward to see some more! Unfortunately lost some of my numbers on the way round, but I was the only Kuro black, no.6.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wosisnim said:


> Looking forward to see some more! Unfortunately lost some of my numbers on the way round, but I was the only Kuro black, no.6.


:wavey:
I will Add a few more tonight 

Steve


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Top work steve. Amazing photos.
How do i order a disc or memory stick mate,


Goldie


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve - thanks mate - if you have any nice oversteer ones of mine I'll take a disc please 

Christian - yeah agreed - maybe there's a way to get more people involved.. Without doubt one of the best days the club does, must make sure it continues also well up for beers. Any day good for me, just say when


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

goldgtr35 said:


> Top work steve. Amazing photos.
> How do i order a disc or memory stick mate,
> 
> 
> Goldie


I have forwarded your email address to Steve (monkeynuts1) along with the emails that I know who attended. Steve will then contact you direct with what photographs he has.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

git-r said:


> Christian - yeah agreed - maybe there's a way to get more people involved.. Without doubt one of the best days the club does, must make sure it continues cool:


Just spread the word on the Skyline section of the forum and let everybody know how much fun the Sprints are. At the beginning of the year when I first raised the idea of the Sprint lots of the skyline owners were keen but very few actually committed to having a go, I need you to let them know what it's all about!


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve, thanks for email but do you have any sideways pics of my car? Grey r32


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

barry P. said:


> Just spread the word on the Skyline section of the forum and let everybody know how much fun the Sprints are. At the beginning of the year when I first raised the idea of the Sprint lots of the skyline owners were keen but very few actually committed to having a go, I need you to let them know what it's all about!


Will try my best!! It's always the way though, people will say they're interested in stuff but when it comes to it there's only a few of us that'll actually do anything. Especially if it's something as transparent as sprinting! 
The only people I know with skylines that use them properly were all in attendance except a couple of others that had problems... 

It pisses me off trying to organise stuff and I am so grateful for your efforts and the rest of the team for making this happen. Any commercial outfit would have binned it weeks ago at the slightest wiff of a loss.

I was actually surprised at how many did turn up - a really good turn out for the gtroc


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

git-r said:


> Will try my best!! It's always the way though, people will say they're interested in stuff but when it comes to it there's only a few of us that'll actually do anything. Especially if it's something as transparent as sprinting!
> The only people I know with skylines that use them properly were all in attendance except a couple of others that had problems...
> 
> It pisses me off trying to organise stuff and I am so grateful for your efforts and the rest of the team for making this happen. Any commercial outfit would have binned it weeks ago at the slightest wiff of a loss.
> ...


x2. It's great that the series continued so big thanks to all involved. Also encouraging that we had a good turn out at Snett. I'm also surprised more Skyline owners don't use their cars more for this kind of stuff, if anything I would have expected the R35 guys to be less keen but they're all over it :bowdown1:

I'll do my best to spread the word too :thumbsup:

But I do think some more obvious publicity on the forum would help, how do they promote it on MLR, or rather how did they when it wasn't such a well known event?


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving those dishy wheels on Tommy's car :smokin: (that is tommy's car isn't it?)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We need to encourage Amervyn123 with his 510ftlb/580bhp R33!!

It was great fun as a spectator and certainly something I am looking to do in my own R32 next year!

Would be great to seem more Skylines take part rather than going up the strip for 10-12 seconds!


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

There were some serious cars attending this event and some bloody good drivers! I entered my MY09 because it was an event local to me - after doing a novice track session my confidence had improved a bit, so hey,here we go.
The big build cars are awesome and a bit scary - but believe me when I say that the owner/drivers are all great guys! Competitive yes, but always ready to pull each other's leg and help each other out wherever needed. Our cars are great machines - so where else can you appreciate how great they really are? They need to be taken out of cotton wool now and then.
So, the main point of this post is to say what a good event this was ( big thanks to all involved !) and to encourage a few others to have a go. Overcome the feeling that you are going to be beaten ( because you most probably will!) and get out there to have some real fun.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

git-r said:


> Steve, thanks for email but do you have any sideways pics of my car? Grey r32


I will be receiving the rest of the days material from Daz who was working with me soon so I will have a look through that


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I got within 30 mins of snetterton...then sat at a bp station for 5.5 hours broken down! Will def want to have a go next year!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> I got within 30 mins of snetterton...then sat at a bp station for 5.5 hours broken down! Will def want to have a go next year!


You weren't the only one that didn't get there Mark!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> The only people I know with skylines that use them properly were all in attendance except a couple of others that had problems...


Oi! I object to that.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

RRSS said:


> Loving those dishy wheels on Tommy's car :smokin: (that is tommy's car isn't it?)


Yer that's mine cheers !!  I must say though I'm very envious of yours in my opinion its prepped to perfection !!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

moleman said:


> Oi! I object to that.


Oops sorry Ian!! 

Err and why weren't you there?!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Err and why weren't you there?!


Work. I've spoken to Darin/Chell about doing the MLR sprints before the GT-R thing started and spoke to them again this year at Cadwell. I've managed to get to a couple to spectate when Suzy has been competing, but I always seem to be in work.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I will be receiving the rest of the days material from Daz who was working with me soon so I will have a look through that


Great thanks! 

Ian - I always have that problem, blooming work always gets in the way... It was a rare exception for me to be able to attend this, keeping everything crossed I'll be able to make some more of these days next year 

Tommy - you car looks fappin great:bowdown1:


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Yer that's mine cheers !!  I must say though I'm very envious of yours in my opinion its prepped to perfection !!


Cheers bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my CD full of pics from Steve, fabulous shots, top work! and cheaper compared to other track day photographers!:runaway:
Will definitely get a few of the them printed out..even one with flames :flame:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Got my CD full of pics from Steve, fabulous shots, top work! and cheaper compared to other track day photographers!:runaway:
> Will definitely get a few of the them printed out..even one with flames :flame:


Cheers Tin :wavey:

thanks for the Kind words 

You heard the Man get them bought 

Steve


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Steve, did you manage to get any sideways pics of mine? (Grey R32) 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

git-r said:


> Hi Steve, did you manage to get any sideways pics of mine? (Grey R32)
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


Sorry Sam was going to look tonight


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome Steve can't believe that picture on Facebook is of Goosey... Feel like a proud mother 
Sent you a. PM


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Wosisnim said:


> There were some serious cars attending this event and some bloody good drivers! I entered my MY09 because it was an event local to me - after doing a novice track session my confidence had improved a bit, so hey,here we go.
> The big build cars are awesome and a bit scary - but believe me when I say that the owner/drivers are all great guys! Competitive yes, but always ready to pull each other's leg and help each other out wherever needed. Our cars are great machines - so where else can you appreciate how great they really are? They need to be taken out of cotton wool now and then.
> So, the main point of this post is to say what a good event this was ( big thanks to all involved !) and to encourage a few others to have a go. Overcome the feeling that you are going to be beaten ( because you most probably will!) and get out there to have some real fun.


Just catching up and echo everything above. As a spectator and passenger I had a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

My CD came in the post today, 
More than impressed, Amazing photos

Thanks again Steve


Goldie


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> My CD came in the post today,
> More than impressed, Amazing photos
> 
> Thanks again Steve
> ...



Cheers For that :wavey:

I hope to see more of you Guys next year 

Steve


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

git-r said:


> Awesome Steve can't believe that picture on Facebook is of Goosey... Feel like a proud mother
> Sent you a. PM


Mother goose? :chuckle:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Mother goose? :chuckle:


I did wonder Younes 

Your shots have been Drop Boxed so you should have received a email link


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Steve I'll check my emails


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

No email yet...


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> No email yet...


Re sent


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome shots Steve thank you.

Are you freelance? If so might need to hire you when I go testing early next year


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Mother goose? :chuckle:


Lolol!!!


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Awesome shots Steve thank you.
> 
> Are you freelance? If so might need to hire you when I go testing early next year


PM sent


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my disc today Steve, thanks. Echo Goldie, great shots! Thanks fella :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> Got my disc today Steve, thanks. Echo Goldie, great shots! Thanks fella :thumbsup:


Cheers For That 

Steve


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

*Awsome*

Got my disc today !! Awsome pics thanks ! And loads of em


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Got my disc today !! Awsome pics thanks ! And loads of em


Thanks for that :bowdown1:


Steve :wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Got home today and got my pics!!!

Brilliant pictures, I've bought loads over the years but these are the best by far and got over 300!!

Thanks a lot for them, really appreciate how good they are, so much more professional than a lot I've had:bowdown1:

Here are a few.. some of the quality is lost on photobucket.. any suggestiong for a better site to upload them?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the Kind words :bowdown1:

We work on the principal that if the shot is worth using it goes on the disc .

300 is quite high for quantity but you guys were on track all day hence the amount .

I dont think you will get that much better quality on Forums but if you set it for high on PB and try to get the biggest size you dont loose too much but they will always look soft 

Thanks again Steve


----------

